# BIKEN 28.6.-3.7. in und um KO



## VoooDoo (11. Juni 2006)

guten Tag!

ich werde das Wochenende um den 1.7. verlängern und zu einem Heimatbesuch nach KO kommen.

Wäre sehr schön hier ein paar Gelände-Mitfahrer (alle Tage außer 1. Juli) und/oder Hinweise auf eine schöne sportliche Veranstaltung zu finden - dafür fahre ich dann gern auch ein paar KM!

bis dann? Freu mich auf Eure Tips!


----------



## Pedalritter (11. Juni 2006)

einfach mal melden , ev. ergibt sich dann ein Termin um gemeinsam zufahren zwischen  Koblenz und Boppard !!

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoooDoo (14. Juni 2006)

CTF klingt SEHR schön, danke für den Tip! und für die anderen Tage bin ich zu(fast) allen Schandtaten bereit - bin, da ich aus Berlin anreise, halt bisschen "hügelhungrig"


----------



## Riderin (18. Juni 2006)

MELD!

bin auch interssiert. wenns nicht zu heftige Touren sind ;-)
Biken hier auch Frauen mit?


----------



## Cecil974 (19. Juni 2006)

Hi "Riderin"

Ich werde vermutlich ohne Anhang die Andernacher CTF fahren. Falls Du Lust hast könnten wir eventuell zusammen fahren
Gruß
Tina


----------



## VoooDoo (19. Juni 2006)

abba ick bin doch oooch ne frau, wa ? 

find ick abba jut, dit werden schöne Frauenrunden....


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juni 2006)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Dir die CTF in Andernach am 2 Juli empfehlen ist ne schöne Tour.
> Veranstalter RC Albatros Andernach 30,50 und 70 km werden angeboten.
> 
> 
> http://www.zelenka-schmidt.de/html/ctf.html


 
Gibt es hierzu irgendwo weitere Informationen? Auf der HP des RC Albatros (http://www.rc-albatros-andernach.de/) ist, trotz update zum 07.06.06, nur die CTF von 200*5* beschrieben. Und unter "Termine 2006" stehen Daten von 2005  .


----------



## Riderin (19. Juni 2006)

Cecil und Voodoo.. Klasse, dann bin ich auch auf jeden Fall dabei *freu*

Gruß Jana


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juni 2006)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Infos brauchst Du?


 
Alles, was man als Mitfahrer(in) 


so unbedingt braucht -> Startzeit, Startpunkt, Kosten, Strecke
nicht so unbedingt braucht -> Bericht(e) der Vorjahre.
Danke für Antwort  .


----------



## VoooDoo (19. Juni 2006)

JA, ich hab heut auch schon mit dem netten vereinsvorsitzenden geplaudert: 
ALSO: 
Strecke ist auf der vereinshomepage (unkl. Höhenprofil), die homepage ist leider nicht mit dem Terminkalender verlinkt, gibt es aber und ist halt noch teils "under construction", mir hat der Herr Vorsitzende außerdem versichert, dass die strecke ganz ganz wunderschön ist ... und die praktischen Daten (sind auch beim brd abzurufen: http://www.rad-net.de/


----------



## VoooDoo (19. Juni 2006)

....falsches knöpfchen gedrückt, ich war noch nicht fertig, also:

Durch die Vulkane
CTF
Termin: So, 02.07.2006 
Titel: Durch die Vulkane 
km: 70/50/30 
Punkte: 4/3/2 
Veranstalter: RC Albatros 1924 Andernach e.V. 
Landesverband: RLP 
Startort: 56626 Andernach 
Startplatz: Berufsschule, Schillerring 
Startzeit: 07:00-10:00 
Zusatz: - 
RTF-Nr: 2033 
 Verantwortlicher: Alois Wingenbach 
Strasse: Buchenstr. 64 
PLZ: 56626 
Wohnort: Andernach 
Telefon: 0 26 32/4 71 45 
EMail: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (20. Juni 2006)

@Schweißtopfen... das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. So fast vor der Haustüre. Ist Deine Frau wieder fit und fährt auch mit?


----------



## dodo1912 (20. Juni 2006)

ich wohne in Andernach, kenne die Strecke, bin dabei und kann euch die Veranstaltung empfehlen...

@cecil: wann kommst du? vielleicht lernt man sich dann mal kennen und macht vielleicht nen Termin aus für so ne Runde in Mayen...hohe Acht!?


Gruss Dodo!


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Juni 2006)

Liebe CTF-Teilnehmer,

nach derzeitigem Stand nehmen auch Vertreter des Teams "Königsforst-Lüderich" (KFL) und des "Team-Tomburg-Light" teil. Angepeilter Start ist 9:30 Uhr. Vielleicht kann man sich "regionübergreifend" treffen...? 

LMB-Link -> hier!


----------



## VoooDoo (20. Juni 2006)

ich bin auch für 9:30 *abba START nicht ANKUNFT, wa? *  , ZUR NOT bisschen früher, sicher NICHT 7 Uhr...... 
NOCH MAL ZURÜCK ZUM EIGENTLICHEN THEMA: Ich würde ja dann auch leichte Trainingsrunden am 29./30./6. vielleicht auch 1.7. ganz früh fahren, je näher an Koblenz desto besser.... man kann ja nicht früh & oft genug frauf hinweisen  
eva


----------



## VoooDoo (20. Juni 2006)

Drauf


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Juni 2006)

VoooDoo schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch für 9:30 *abba START nicht ANKUNFT, wa? * , ....


 
Wir Nordlichter wollen ja nicht noch vor Mitternacht wegen eines zuuuuu frühen Starts aufstehen müssen.....  .

Training: Jede Woche mind. einmal, schaust Du im LMB unter "eingestellt von Grüner Frosch" oder "VenneRider" oder "Eifelwolf", das nächste Mal schon Morgen -> aber leider nicht in Koblenz  . Es gibt aber einen schönen Fahrradweg von Koblenz nach Bonn, immer schön am Rhein entlang  . Oder mit dem Auto in rd. 40 Minuten  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (20. Juni 2006)

9,30 Uhr ist eine sehr angenehme Zeit *grins*  welche Tour fahrt ihr?


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Juni 2006)

Die Tendenz geht derzeit zur "mittleren Route". Ich denke, man wird jedoch - wie bei anderen CTF's auch - noch während der Fahrt über die Routenlänge entscheiden können.


----------



## dodo1912 (21. Juni 2006)

entscheiden kann man...das ist kein Problem. Ich fahre aber die lange...und 9:30 ist etwas spaet...oder?


----------



## VoooDoo (21. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Training: Jede Woche mind. einmal, schaust Du im LMB unter "eingestellt von Grüner Frosch" oder "VenneRider" oder "Eifelwolf", das nächste Mal schon Morgen -> aber leider nicht in Koblenz  . Es gibt aber einen schönen Fahrradweg von Koblenz nach Bonn, immer schön am Rhein entlang  . Oder mit dem Auto in rd. 40 Minuten  .



danke für die Tips, eifelwolf! ich glaub DEN Radweg bin ich zuletzt mit Inline Skates gefahren & werd das meinem MTB nicht antun - oder gibt es da was neues???

ich hätt Lust auf die lange Strecke & entscheide kurzfristig, weil ich noch eine alte kriegsverletzung am auskurieren bin
aber 9:30 müsste eigentlich auch dafür reichen, oder??


----------



## Riderin (21. Juni 2006)

seid Ihr alle richtig fit?


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Juni 2006)

VoooDoo schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die Tips, eifelwolf!...


 
Gern geschehen  !




			
				VoooDoo schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich glaub DEN Radweg bin ich zuletzt mit Inline Skates gefahren & werd das meinem MTB nicht antun...


 
Gut vorstellbar. Du solltest den Radweg ja auch nur als "Transitstrecke" zu dem Event hier benützen  .



			
				VoooDoo schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder gibt es da was neues???...


 
Meines Wissens leider nicht  .


Hinweis: Nach derzeitigem, noch nicht abschließendem Stand kommen zur CTF aus unserer Region 1 Mädel und 5 Jungs .


----------



## House-Rocker (22. Juni 2006)

Hallöchen liebe Gemeinde...

Es könnte gut sein das ich mich mit noch 1-4 Freunden (je nach Lust und Laune) anschliesse. Ich muss sa zwar nachts arbeiten, aber 3 Stunden Schlaf sollten reichen für ne 50er Runde! 

Grüße aus Kowelenz

Ralf


----------



## Riderin (22. Juni 2006)

"krabbelgruppe" klingt gut *lach*


----------



## Cecil974 (26. Juni 2006)

@dodo
Da wir uns in Rhens ja irgendwie nicht gesehen haben - Du bist doch auch mitgefahren?! - denke ich dass wir uns bestimmt in Andernach sehen werden. Ist ja ein wenig übersichtlicher. Und wegen der Tour ab Mayen bis Hohe Acht habe ich mittlerweile nen richtig schönen Weg gezeigt bekommen! Können wir ja dann ab Mayen fahren!


----------



## House-Rocker (26. Juni 2006)

Wie würde man denn die Leute hier erkennen in Andernach???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (26. Juni 2006)

für Sonntag sind 32°C gemeldet *ächz*



gute Frage @ Houserocker


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Juni 2006)

House-Rocker schrieb:
			
		

> Wie würde man denn die Leute hier erkennen in Andernach???


 
Der Troß aus Köln/Bonn kennt sich untereinander. Viel anders wird es unter den Koblenzern zum Großteil auch nicht sein. Wo sich also Leute "zusammenrotten", kann man ja einmal unter dem Stichwort "Forum" fragen. Hilfestellung geben auch die Kennzeichen auf den anreisenden Autos (bei uns: K, BN, SU). Zudem kennt die "Riderin" dank "TTTT" uns und wir sie  .

Aktueller Wetterbericht (Quelle: Deutscher Wetterdienst) für ganz Deutschland: 

_Am Sonntag und Montag überwiegt heiteres Wetter. Nur im 
äußersten Westen sind jeweils in den Abendstunden vereinzelt 
Wärmegewitter möglich. Die Tagestemperaturen bewegen sich 
zwischen 27 und 31 Grad. Im Bergland und an der Ostsee liegen 
sie zwischen 22 und 24 Grad. Nachts gehen die Werte auf 17 bis 
12 Grad zurück. Es weht ein meist schwacher Wind aus östlichen 
Richtungen. _

Die höchsten Temperaturen werden üblicherweise am (weit entfernten) Oberrhein und am Nachmittag erreicht, insoweit sieht es ganz gut für einen Start um 9.30 Uhr aus  .


----------



## VoooDoo (27. Juni 2006)

ähm.... also: 

bei mir hat sich eine kleine Änderung ergeben: Ich werde direkt von einer kleinen Dienst-Deutschlandreise nach Koblenz kommen und habe schweren Herzens nun mein Rad nicht mitgenommen.

*FREUE MICH SEHR ÜBER TIPS FÜR*
*- Leih-MTBs??
- vielleicht würd ich sogar ein kleines gebrauchtes Zweitrad anschaffen, also auch zum Gebrauchtmarkt der Region (hab bisher nur bei ebay geschaut und da sah es grad ziemlcih WM-flau aus  *

...hoffe, bis Sonntag eine Lösung zu finden und dann sehen wir uns

eva


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Juni 2006)

VoooDoo schrieb:
			
		

> *FREUE MICH SEHR ÜBER TIPS FÜR*
> *- Leih-MTBs??*


 
Wenn man jemandem mit sooo geringem Aufwand eine Freude bereiten kann... :

Leih-MTB's gibt es in Lahnstein hier: http://www.burg-bike.de/html/fuhrpark.html. Mit dem Laden bin ich weder verheiratet, verschwägert noch kenne ich ihn persönlich.

Ansonsten einmal den Bike-Händler Deines geringsten Mißtrauens fragen, wie's damit (oder einem Gebrauchtbike) aussieht  .


----------



## dodo1912 (28. Juni 2006)

Ich werde da so ab 8 rumluemmeln, denke ich. Also an der Berufsschule. auf meiner Webseite ( www.dodo1912.de ) findet ihr viele Fotos von mir und meinem Bike - dann erkennt ihr mich auch 

Bis Sonntag dann


----------



## Burli (28. Juni 2006)

VoooDoo schrieb:
			
		

> ähm.... also:
> 
> 
> *FREUE MICH SEHR ÜBER TIPS FÜR*
> ...


*

Größe?

Gruß Burli*


----------



## inimtb (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen, Jens und ich kommen vielleicht auch mit...


----------



## Riderin (28. Juni 2006)

eifel, voodo, cecil.. bleibts bei 9.30 uhr?


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. Juni 2006)

Der Troß aus Köln/Bonn ist um 9.30 Uhr gut gelaunt in Andernach .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Da mein Mann ja nicht mitfährt werde ich mich dort mit nem Freund/Bekannten/Kumpel wie auch immer so um neun treffen. Aber wir werden dann halt schon da sein wenn der Rest eintrudelt. 

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## Burli (30. Juni 2006)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:
			
		

> So trotz Sieg im Fußball.
> Wer sich umsehen will in Andernach wie die Leutchen aus dem Board so aussehen. Da mein Cube Reaction seit 15 min wieder fahrbar ist bestreite ich die CTF nun damit. Schwarzes Cube mit nem Blödi drauf der auch meint ein Cube-Teamtrikot  zu tragen bis dann .



Solange kein Blutbeutel aus der Trikottasche guckt  

Burli


----------



## Riderin (1. Juli 2006)

werde gegen 9 Uhr mit dem transregiobimmelbahnexpress eintreffen 

Grüße Jana


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Juli 2006)

Der Wetterdienst (Quelle: DWD)  :

_Vorhersage für
Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz und das Saarland
für Sonntag bis Dienstag
ausgegeben am Samstag, 01.07.06, 10.00 Uhr

MITTE (Rheinland-Pfalz, Saarland, Hessen)
Von Sonntag bis Dienstag bleibt es sonnig und weitgehend 
trocken. Dabei steigt am Sonntag und Montag die Temperatur auf 
hochsommerliche 27 bis 32 Grad, am Dienstag sogar auf heiße 30 
bis 35 Grad. Der östliche Wind lebt tagsüber mitunter leicht 
böig auf. In den klaren Nächten geht die Temperatur zunächst 
auf meist 17 bis 13 Grad, in der Nacht zum Mittwoch auf Werte 
um 19 Grad zurück._

Also: Kein Matsch in Aussicht


----------



## House-Rocker (1. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich heute nacht nicht zu spät heim komme, werde ich morgen um 9 auch am Start sein....


----------



## Burli (1. Juli 2006)

Soderle, aaalso werde mit meiner besseren Hälfte gegen 8 Uhr starten 
Ein silbernes Canyon HT mit nem langen Elend und ein schwarzes Canyon Fully mit ner Blondine... das sind dann wir  

Burli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (2. Juli 2006)

irgendwie scheinen wir uns verpasst zu haben.
ich war viertel nach 9 an der Berufsschule und bin dann mit den Siegburgern die Tour gefahren.

wann seid ihr denn gestartet?

Grüße Jana


----------



## Riderin (2. Juli 2006)

ganz sicher, wir wollen doch die Tour zur hohen Acht fahren ;-)


----------



## House-Rocker (2. Juli 2006)

Ich war nicht am Start! Bin erst gegen halb 5 heim gekommen. Wollte eigentlich heute abend dann ne runde fahren, bin aber am "Statt Strand am Stadtrand" versackt bei einigen Radlern


----------



## Riderin (2. Juli 2006)

sosooo..

im Thread Köln -Aachen gibts paar fotos ;-)

leider waren hier keine Streckenfotogarfen bestellt worden *muff*


----------



## Riderin (2. Juli 2006)

verrätst du mir mal, wie ich hier Fotos verlinken kann?


----------



## Skytalker (3. Juli 2006)

So gehts:


----------



## i-men (3. Juli 2006)

Einfacher gehts noch, wenn man in dem Beitrag mit den Fotos einfach auf ´Zitieren´ klickt. Dann hast Du die ganzen URLs schon und kannst Sie in Deinen Beitrag kopieren (Strg C und Strg V, Du weißt schon)

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Cecil974 (3. Juli 2006)

War doch mal echt ne schöne Strecke oder?!
Schade dass wir uns verpasst haben aber das bekommen wir schon noch hin - Riderin.
Wir können uns ja dann mal nen Treffpunkt in Mayen am Stadion ausmachen!
Gruß
Tina


----------



## Burli (3. Juli 2006)

Ja, nett war's!  Und wer nicht dabeisein konnte und über ein GPS verfügt, der guckt hier

Burli


----------



## Klaus Goerg (3. Juli 2006)

leg noch was dazu

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=267729

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (3. Juli 2006)

Burli, dann haben wir uns doch gesehen!  am 1. Stationpunkt, allerdings habt ihr diesen gerade zum 2. mal passiert, wir zum 1.Mal *lach*

Das T-Shirt Deiner Freundin fiel mir auf ;-)

Grüße Jana


----------



## Burli (4. Juli 2006)

Riderin: Is klar den Mädels fällt das Trikot auf, ein Mann hätte gesagt, ward ihr die mit dem XYZ Schaltwerg  

*Ernst on* Aber das Trikot finde ich schon goil, wobei mir Bergzicke noch besser gefallen hätte wie Bergziege  Leider sind die Dinger (ich hab auch eins) viel zu groß,obs am Retrodesign liegt? Wer weis...

Gruß Burli

P.S.: In dem Trikot stecke übrigens meine Frau, nicht meinen Freundin... was meiner Frau bestimmt auch besser gefällt


----------



## Riderin (4. Juli 2006)

upps Sorry.. dann natürlich Frau ;-)


----------

